# Google- Ironwood: Launch is 'strong' for Linzess, a new drug that treats IBS with ... - Boston.com (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Ironwood: Launch is 'strong' for Linzess, a new drug that treats IBS with ...*
*Boston.com (blog)*
Cambridge-based Ironwood Pharmaceuticals Inc. reported a Ã¢Â€ÂœstrongÃ¢Â€Â launch for Linzess, its new drug designed to treat *irritable bowel syndrome*, or *IBS*, with constipation. Ironwood is marketing the drug with Forest Laboratories Inc. In a Tuesday press *...*
Ironwood Pharmaceuticals Provides Second Quarter 2013 Investor Update<nobr>Fort Mills Times</nobr>

<nobr>*all 4 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

